# 2015 hertz mille ml280.3 ml1600.3



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

Has anyone bought and installed the new 2015 hertz mille legend ML 280.3 and the ML 1600.3? I have the Audison av k6 running active with the bit one into the av 5.1k and I was wondering the new hertz are worth the upgrade?


----------



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

Bump anyone?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

We have these on display (I think). If I remember what the sales guy told me recently plys my own impressions, the tweeter adds in a little more capability akin to "more brightness" so to speak (not actually making it bright but making it less "too mellow" vs. the Voce's, IMO, "too bright" tweeter). I could not tell a difference in the woofer but I wasn't paying to much attention to it vs. the tweeter. But I'm not sure if what we have on display had "Legend" in the model name. The ML1600 vs. the Audison Voce 6.5 is easy to describe IMO, at least to my ears - Audison for snap and vocal clarity, Hertz for bass and warmth - both have a paper quality to them vs. sounding like a lot of metal or plastic midrange drivers can sound like to me... somehow and inexplicably fake (at least to me). I've heard a few Audison Voce systems installed - all had harsh tweeter output, great midrange output.

I've directly compared Audison Voce to Pioneer Stage 4 - Pioneer wins and I think the Pioneer Stage 4 is Morel-like and I think, of the two Hertz vs. Audison, the Hertz is the more Morel-like of the two. I guess, in the end, if you want "more mellow" perhaps better said "more natural" sound but are willing to potentially sacrifice finite granular detail, Hertz Mille is excellent.

Again... mostly display board listening so take it for a grain...


----------



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> We have these on display (I think). If I remember what the sales guy told me recently plys my own impressions, the tweeter adds in a little more capability akin to "more brightness" so to speak (not actually making it bright but making it less "too mellow" vs. the Voce's, IMO, "too bright" tweeter). I could not tell a difference in the woofer but I wasn't paying to much attention to it vs. the tweeter. But I'm not sure if what we have on display had "Legend" in the model name. The ML1600 vs. the Audison Voce 6.5 is easy to describe IMO, at least to my ears - Audison for snap and vocal clarity, Hertz for bass and warmth - both have a paper quality to them vs. sounding like a lot of metal or plastic midrange drivers can sound like to me... somehow and inexplicably fake (at least to me). I've heard a few Audison Voce systems installed - all had harsh tweeter output, great midrange output.
> 
> I've directly compared Audison Voce to Pioneer Stage 4 - Pioneer wins and I think the Pioneer Stage 4 is Morel-like and I think, of the two Hertz vs. Audison, the Hertz is the more Morel-like of the two. I guess, in the end, if you want "more mellow" perhaps better said "more natural" sound but are willing to potentially sacrifice finite granular detail, Hertz Mille is excellent.
> 
> Again... mostly display board listening so take it for a grain...



Hello Thank you for the feedback. The voce k6 in my car sounds like it is missing something or overall I believe I can get more? Maybe Im just reaching for something but I do feel like the voce tweeter is a little to bright. Do you hear a difference between the 2014 vs 2015 mille? I think I can get the 2014 set for much cheaper but I don't want to end up wondering what if. Im hoping my dealer have a demo ready by tomorrow when I go over there.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the Mille is a better 2-way than the Voce, so it may be worth the upgrade. I really can't say any more with confidence if the 2014 vs. 2015 Mille sounds much different. Apparently there have been notable improvements but I don't get to spend much time with Mille speakers to really pick out what that is to me. Sorry. I'd figure out what you feel your missing - maybe adding in the Voce midrange will give you clearer vocals and help the other two speakers do what they are tasked with doing with greater ease.


----------



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

I have considered adding the voce mids but that would mean I need to add another Audison amp (due)? and a bit in so I can keep my current setup active. Going this route would cost too much and I may end up upgrading to mille anyways. Its just too bad there isn't a shop close to me that I can sample some mille and voce side by side. but thanks sirboom for your input. Oh another thing is once I swap out the voce with the mille do I need to retune the bit one?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You may want to retune, yes. If you like how it sounds without retuning, don't bother.


----------

